# Cast-Problem - HSQLDB



## MrMoon (14. Apr 2005)

Hi,
habe folgendes problem:
Ich möchte eine ISBN der datenbank mit folgender expression finden:


```
String expression = "SELECT * FROM BOOK WHERE ISBN ='"+isbn+"'";
```

Die ISBN der Datenbank ist ein String, die 'kleine' isbn wird über einen vector zum string gecastet.
Problem: beim Cast zum String verliert die ISBN am Beginn die 0;
z.B. ISBN in der Datenbank = 012345678

die kleine isbn wird durch casts zu 12345678.

Frage: Wie kann ich die beiden isbn's richtig vergleichen ohne die casts ändern zu müssen?

Danke, Chris


----------



## MrMoon (14. Apr 2005)

die 0 wird übrigends bereits durch die übergabe zum Vector gekürzt. (rs.getString hilft auch nix) 
rs ist vom Typ ResultSet

Vector isbn = rs.getObject(col_name));


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Apr 2005)

du nimmst doch für die ISBN nicht etwa einen numerischen Typ?


----------



## abollm (14. Apr 2005)

Beschreib doch einmal kurz, was du da castest und warum du das tun musst.

Wenn die ISBN in der DB den Typ VARCHAR hat, dann ist mir der Sinn des Castens zunächst nicht einleuchtend.


----------

